# Dividing the kittens by sex



## RattieDads-B&J (2 mo ago)

Good day all

Almost six weeks ago one of our female rescue rats had an accidental litter of five. She was pregnant when we got her. It's now time to split the babies according to their sex.

Of the 5 babies 4 are male and 1 female. We can't leave the little female on her own for five weeks until we can have the little boys neutered. 
Can we put mommy back with the little girl for the next 5 weeks. Mommy has spent the last week back with our other 3 rats we got with her. Any suggestions will be appreciated. 
Joe


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

You can absolutely keep mom with the young girl. You could also work toward introducing the girl to your group of adult girls.

Another option would be to purchase/adopt a pair of young females so she has same-age playmates.


----------



## RattieDads-B&J (2 mo ago)

Thanks CorbinDallasMyMan.


----------

